# Having a Baby in Mexico City



## From SF to DF (Aug 23, 2011)

I am about 3 months pregnant and have been seeing a doctor at hospital ABC in Santa Fe. Love the hospital but am not in love with my doctor. Does anyone have any good referrals? I would love a woman if possible.


----------



## tommygn (Dec 2, 2011)

There is the "Medica Sur Hospital de La Mujer" which is in Lomas Virreyes, my friend and his wife have had both of his kids there, and is in the area.

I personally like ABC Sta Fe as well, what you could do is look at their directory and try a different doctor, so you could stay on the same hospital. Most doctors there are great.


----------



## tigernerve (Jan 7, 2012)

Make sure you get your child a Birth Abroad Report of a US Citizen document from your Embassy or what every embassy is yours.


----------

